# Vintage March - WRUW



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

It's always good to start the month with a (new) old watch.
Just picked up this beauty.
Vetta Escafandra - a 42mm Super Compressor from about 1961









It's got a nice handset similar to the Longines Diver of the same era.
Lovely patina and a cute leaping sailfish logo.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Waltham Crescent St.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue on blue.


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Silver on gray.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Starting the month with Herma de Lux export model from the late 60's










Have a good start to March everyone


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mido - 1947


----------



## huntershooter (Mar 30, 2009)

cal 561 "Dome Dial", Concealed Crown Constellation


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

1957 Tissot Seastar T12 today


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

1930's/1940's "Lancet"(Marvin):


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

1963 V&C Chronometre Royal automatic


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

bubba48 said:


> Mido - 1947


That's a gorgeous Mido. I'm wearing my Lunesa today:


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Marvin Hermetic


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Luch, Russian, must get a new photo:


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! Is that solid gold? I have a similar one and it looks to have solid gold bezel and lug caps.


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

*1968 Omega De Ville Chronograph this week...*

With an 861 movement:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 1968 Omega De Ville Chronograph this week...*

Avia this morning


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one today....50's Cauny Prima with the old trusty Landeron 248 mov't


----------



## Pianist (Jul 25, 2011)

Speedmaster


----------



## gippo (Nov 8, 2011)

;-)


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## DHopper71 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Grade 184, class 7, 18 size, full plate, open face, nickel plates, 5th model, pendant set with 17 jewels. It's one of 10,120 of this grade produced in 32 runs. The 1st serial number was 7223001 and the last was 8502000. It's circa 1897. This was my Grandfather Albert's watch he was a conductor on the Canadian National Railroad. Can I tell you how much I love this watch? I LOVE this watch!!!! It is so COOL! To think that this watch is running the same way it did 115 years ago blows me away! Not to mention that my grandfather had it with him everyday. This is why I love vintage watches. They have so much to tell.

I want to thank Derek Hadfield for helping me find out all the "technical" information this watch. Thank you Derek!


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## AWRosey (May 23, 2010)

Newest arrival...


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

This is an AWESOME watch Dave! I love this watch.

DHopper71;4787262]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

having given myself a day off from more work on the house, a RAR from Charquemont, with the eponymous Cupillard 233 and Bagobloc back










Have a good day


----------



## MH434 (May 16, 2011)

First post on this forum! Some amazing timepieces in the posts on this thread...

Here is my 44 years young 1968 OMEGA Constellation 168.027, Calibre 564 in white gold and stainless steel on it's original 1040 'brickworks' bracelet.









(Pic already appeared in the OMEGA forum).


----------



## huntershooter (Mar 30, 2009)

Movado "Surf", cal 2572PC Zenith movement:


----------



## scoupi (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

My Technos Skydiver I need an updated picture


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

as usual the speedmaster 125


----------



## JIC (Aug 2, 2009)

Citizen 9119, colum wheel, Flyback, auto, 28800bph, very accuracy (-2s/day), and very very nice



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

I think this is my favourite watch.
One of the most desired super compressors - Universal Geneve - Polerouter Sub








The pattern of lighter lume on the lower half of the dial is interesting.
I had the watch for six months and only noticed it when someone else commented on it in another one.
Looking at photos online, I see that it's very common in the PS Sub but I can't work out why or how.
It's more pronounced in photos than on the wrist.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

This one has been on my wrist a lot lately.

Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic, late 1980s


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

enicar star jewels automatic
mid sixties ./.... super accurate


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

huntershooter said:


> Movado "Surf", cal 2572PC Zenith movement:


Very nice one!!!


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Ricoh World Map

Very rare, particularly, I never saw one


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1968 Timex Self Wind


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

Spent most of this beautiful day collecting prehistorical artefacts on the fields and wearing my "Sicura" diver.


----------



## Britishshortair (Sep 11, 2011)

Have a nice week!!


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Fallowing my friend jedanzoom

Sicura 400, from 1968


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sub? Me too! ;-)


----------



## chico6779 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely vintages!
Allow me to join with this 1960's manual winding..


----------



## huntershooter (Mar 30, 2009)

Late 40's Glycine:


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## tylerstg (May 2, 2010)

picked this up the other day


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## adam78 (Jul 29, 2010)

Today I have on this ca. 1953 18K Constellation, ref. 2782 SC, cal. 354


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Smiths 1969 issue:



















Still my favorite


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Plain and simple, a well aged uTi


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Carring a "medallion" today


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

1974 Tissot Navigator today...


----------



## DHopper71 (Dec 2, 2011)

Late '40s Alsta chrono - Landeron 51


----------



## ymfd181 (Nov 28, 2011)

IWC Cal 854 =)


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Longines, gold, 23Z, 1963.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## killerke123 (Feb 20, 2012)

My 1962, 131.019 omega.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Bubba48, Theses faces look very similar don't you think? :think:


----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

South of Germany, 3 ° C, heavy Rain, 07:17 UTC
Took the Lemania out for a walk to Kindergarten


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

43mm Bucherer Super Compressor.


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

chico6779 said:


> Lovely vintages!
> Allow me to join with this 1960's manual winding..
> View attachment 643561


Nice Rado President Monorex, should be end of 1950s.


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Vintage Quartz today ...*


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Tudor 7016 - Patience has been rewarded 
There's so much demand for these and it's hard to find one with the right patina.
Perhaps a little too much patina on the bezel insert and crown but they should be easily fixed.
The dial and hands are just what I was looking for.


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Congratulations - patience rewarded!:-!


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

1950's Swiss Tourist by Adolf Allemann et Fils


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

and this








and this


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## VolkswagenFox21 (Jun 6, 2011)

I took the train today, so I wore something appropriate.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Phenix Chronostop:


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually been wearing my Chronostop today...










Marrick... does yours have any 'chronostop' features?


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Oh yes. bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Phenix 132










Stop feature with three crown positions:
crown pushed: second is running
crown half pulled: second stops
crown completely pulled: reset (only sometimes flies back too far)


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Marrick said:


> crown completely pulled: reset (only sometimes flies back too far)


The joys of vintage watches! I had guessed pushing the crown would do something, as it sits a little proud.... and I thought the omega movement was nice...


----------



## rellotger (Mar 7, 2012)

My vintage Robert Langdon (Da vinci code) watch:


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Britishshortair (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wearing my "new" Chrono with automatic Valjoux 7758, described here.


----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

*Mimo 1941*

Good Morning,

0829 UTC, South of Germany, glorious blue sky, 8 ° C
Mimo Swiss made Ordononance Watch, Wehrmacht, 1941

and my day off.


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Mimo 1941*


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Mimo 1941*


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Mimo 1941*


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Mimo 1941*

Been wearing this one yesterday:


----------



## eccles (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Mimo 1941*

Been wearing this the last few days.....


----------



## scoupi (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Mimo 1941*

Now










Later


----------



## Britishshortair (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Mimo 1941*

.........


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Mimo 1941*

'67 ultrachron 18k


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Mimo 1941*

Omega flightmaster 911 with a bit of tropical going on.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Q&Q Automatic










powered by plastic! :-d


----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

Good Morning Gents,

it's a rainy Sunday Morning and can not decide what to wear.

Cheers Felix


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Chascomm said:


> Q&Q Automatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read about their plastc movement, but this is the first time I've seen one, very interesting indeed


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I suggest you put one of the watches on your chest and pin one of the medals on your wrist! 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Britishshortair (Sep 11, 2011)

I've planned Monday and Tuesday


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Monday's watch; my recently serviced early 1960s Vympel.

Pitted chrome, bent lugs, crazy patina on the dial, stuttery second hand, but I love it. One of the earliest examples of this world-class ultra-thin mechanical watch.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## scoupi (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

FORTIS "Trueline" for me today b-)


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

One of my 1930's aviators,this one is chronometer:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mauthe - VW 100,000 km commemorative


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Following the very thin watch theme from yesterday's Vympel is this Sekonda De Luxe Automatic. Designed around the same time as the Vympel but this one was made a few years after that.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TITUS* Tuning Fork.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Jato (Jun 5, 2011)

john87300 said:


> Mauthe - VW 100,000 km commemorative


Laco Sport - VW 100,000 km commemorative.


----------



## DHopper71 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

A brazilian today!!!


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Jato said:


> Laco Sport - VW 100,000 km commemorative.
> View attachment 651087


Mauthe also did one like this one; as did Comet and Junghans, all extremely similar


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Following the theme of 1960s Soviet watches that I started a couple of days ago, today I'm wearing a 'Poljot'-branded Sportivnie made around the same time as Monday's Vympel. One of the last Sportivnie ever made, this one was exported to Britain and is stamped 'Foreign' on the caseback.

On the wrist with a new strap (modified with a Poljot-signed buckle):










The 'Foreign' stamp:










Comparing thickness with the Vympel, made elsewhere in the same factory:


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nothing at the wrist today, but.....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Reno, I always love your professional pics!!!!

Midsized seiko scuba!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Renoldi said:


> Reno, I always love your professional pics!!!!


_Far_ from pro, but thanks, I appreciate 



> Midsized seiko scuba!!


Way to go, bro |>


----------



## DHopper71 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

Received today ... Tissot visodate with a 2461 movement.


----------



## adam78 (Jul 29, 2010)

Today I've been wearing this 1928 silver Longines cushion with double-signed porcelain dial (recently back from my watchmaker). I love this watch!



















(before the overhaul)


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

bubba48 said:


>


Love this one!!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Reno said:


>


That looks like a big watch for its age.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I seem to have run out of 1960s Soviet watches (unless I wear my wife's boy-size Poljot 2209 with the satin strap :roll so leaping forward a few years, today I'm wearing a Raketa 1980-2000 calendar watch:










A neat little tool this. You've probably seen these calendars on paperweights and suchlike, but they were first applied to wristwatches by Orient, Japan, in 1960 and subsequently copied by several Swiss makers. Wittnauer even ordered theirs OEM from Orient for the US market! The word is that Orient calendar watches were popular in the USSR, so a local version was made. An updated calendar from 1992 to 2012 was introduced by Raketa in the early post-Soviet era, and I think the resurrected company have just brought out a new one; just in time as the last calendar runs out.

This year I'm using 1984 for reference.


----------



## stevegoodwin (Oct 2, 2010)

Today it's a 1918 vintage Illinois Watch Co lever set Sangamo Special in Gruen 18K case


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> That looks like a big watch for its age.


It is indeed.

38mm w/o crown, 40mm with it.


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

1974 Tissot Navigator today


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vostok cal.2214 for me today 



















And here's what's inside :


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Still the same Rado/Valjoux with 7758, but a wristshot with the new camera:


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Jaquet-Girard_ for me today


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

A chrono today


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

YEMA _Meangraf_ for the evening&#8230;


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## eccles (Nov 4, 2009)

Longines Ultra Chron this week on a NSA bracelet. A very comfy combination.


----------



## Britishshortair (Sep 11, 2011)

A Galli Zurich dial Longines , from the early 40es a 10L movement , 3 tacche waterproof case.......


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

Today before and after training,Omega Seamaster:


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## DHopper71 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Early 50's Orfina with ETA 1080


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1977 Heuer Cortina....


----------



## o.v.e (May 15, 2010)

Nivada Chronoking


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Vintage Stowa chrono...


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Luxor - now on a nicer strap.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Britishshortair (Sep 11, 2011)

Beccati 'sto moschetto Luigi


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Britishshortair said:


> Beccati 'sto moschetto Luigi


It is only a scrap:-d


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Grill G (Mar 3, 2011)

Got this one last night in a lot from my local jeweller. Gyromatic keeps excellent time.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I've got my 300 on for a few days.


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Zodiac Guardsman:


----------



## bazluca (Jan 9, 2012)

just arrived Nos


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Rolex 5513 with a Maxi Dial III from around 1980.


----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

Sometimes the unrestored watches, which saw WWII action, have to be wound up and aired. Like this worn Phenix AS1130 Wehrmacht ordonance watch.

Greets Felix


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm really undecided :think:


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

French Morvil by Marcel Parent, Villers le Lac


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

Received this one last Friday. From 1981.
More pics? Here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-second-seiko-7123-8310-a-668122.html


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## scoupi (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Another brand I've not heard of! Brilliant.:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

70s' TITUS _Tuning Fork_


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

I didnt want to buy this watch,but it was sold to me in lot.It is pretty worn up and beaten up,but I kind of liked it after I saw a movement.So its servced now and working fine.


----------



## triplesticks (Feb 8, 2012)

Newbie here. Wearing my old Zodiac Hermetic today. Fresh out of service.


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

*Nova Ancre - End of 1920's*

Nova Ancre Big Pilot Watch, End of 1920.


----------



## gippo (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Nova Ancre - End of 1920's*

:-!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

*Heuer Montreal*


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heuer Montreal*


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Heuer Montreal*


----------



## Fazmaster (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Heuer Montreal*

Omega Speedmaster from 1962. Ref 105.002-62










Cheers,


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Heuer Montreal*


----------



## randballen (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Heuer Montreal*

Started the day with this:










Ended the day with this:










And thinking about this one this evening:










;


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Gold YEMA for me


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Heuer Montreal*


----------



## randballen (Jul 1, 2009)

TV Bulova automatic with silver and blue dial.


----------



## AWRosey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

911 flightmaster on Omega mesh.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

*Buren Dienstuhr*

Servus,

I just finished servicing this Ordonance Watch of the Wehrmacht. I cleaned the dial, overhauled the movement. The fine adjusting of the time does a friend of mine with his timescale.









Ok, you might say, not again a Wehrmachts watch:roll::roll::roll:. BUT I still got some more to show.

Many greetings

Felix


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Buren Dienstuhr*


----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Buren Dienstuhr*

Wow, this Captain Willard rocks. Very nice watch and I like the condition!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Perhaps the first Doxa diver


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Rare Timex LCD from 1978


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## tibertov (Jan 21, 2011)

Zodiac Chrono


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Buren Dienstuhr*



EDNX said:


> Ok, you might say, not again a Wehrmachts watch:roll::roll::roll:. BUT I still got some more to show.


Feel free to show whatever you have.I realy like what you are showing.Rgds!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Buren Dienstuhr*


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

Going with the Lanco today! Haven't worn it in a little while!


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Elgin 760 powered vintage. Only American made automatic, 30 jewels, free-sprung balance...


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

Another training,antoher watch:


----------



## DHopper71 (Dec 2, 2011)

Early 40s Chronographe Suisse


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

A super watch to end the month. Thanks to everyone who has posted.








Thread now locked - see April.


----------

